# famous rib rub help!!



## Deer Meat (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello,

I have tried to buy the rib rub and sauce combo. But I am getting an error saying there is a problem with the sellers paypal account.


any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scotty's bbq (Sep 6, 2006)

I recommend that you go to the Smoking-Meat.com homepage and send Jeff an email.  You can do it at the bottom of the page.  Jeff is usually pretty quick in his responses.

I just used the rub and marinade yesterday....AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks scotty I sent jeff a pm. I am anxiuos to try this stuff out!!!


----------

